
Solid: Data ownership as well as improved privacy (2017) - based2
https://solid.mit.edu/
======
marknadal
SOLID is a well intending team, good people.

I'm a little concerned about their security model though:

As of a very recent conversation, they seem to be ok with password being known
by POD providers, which would make your data owned by the POD, not you.

I was trying to encourage them to use E2EE with our security tool that several
other big dApps in the industry have adopted: (d.tube, notabug.io, Internet
Archive, etc.)

[https://gun.eco/docs/SEA](https://gun.eco/docs/SEA)

The only person who seemed interested was Tim Berners-Lee himself when I
talked to him, and Ruben.

If either of you, or anyone else in the team see this, PLEASE please contact
me urgently, I'm still willing to contribute, but when I tried nobody else
seemed to care.

~~~
anaphor
They should look into whether they can base it on object capabilities, if they
haven't already done that. I think things like sandstorm.io (and others, see:
[https://github.com/dckc/awesome-ocap](https://github.com/dckc/awesome-ocap) )
are the future of distributed systems.

------
grenoire
Did anything really come out of this since 2017? Genuine question, just
haven't seen any news around.

~~~
gauravphoenix
The git repo[1] hasn't been updated in a while except for the readme so I
guess the project isn't very active but not completely dead either.

[1][https://github.com/solid/solid?files=1](https://github.com/solid/solid?files=1)

~~~
EGreg
I think they got funded by someone and now Tim has left MIT and works for the
funded version of this. Forgot what it’s called. I was in touch w the team in
the past. Tried to join forces with
[https://qbix.com/platform](https://qbix.com/platform) because I felt we were
much further ahead but needed more standards compliance. It never led to
anything so I haven’t really been following them. But Melvin Carvalho and the
team are still activeon github.

------
ggm
Big Projects don't always live or die on their public visibility, but this one
feels like it failed at launch in terms of subsequent coverage and news.

------
sunshinelackof
Data ownership doesn't imply agency and control. In the future I own my data,
so what? Does every company simply just demand access to all of it so I can
use their services?

For data ownership to really matter users/consumers need to be able to bargain
on equal terms with companies, probably collectively.

~~~
ghusbands
The EU certainly wouldn't allow such demands of its citizens - the GDPR non-
compliance fines are starting and will hopefully make people stop collecting
and holding data they don't need.

------
Barrin92
Only glanced at this but is this like Urbit without the weird homesteading
politics? It seems like a revival of the semantic web with RDF and all.

I just don't think this is ever going to work, because this form of
decentralisation just doesn't scale. The complexity that comes with separating
data and computation and the standards and protocols that need to be invented
to get everyone to talk to each other just don't provide enough utility.

We've put data into companies and silos becaues there's actually value to this
division of labour. The hierarchies that Solid and others try to combat emerge
naturally.

~~~
ghusbands
A very broad dismissal of a useful concept, with no real substance. Just
because it is easier and cheaper to keep data in company silos doesn't mean
that will always be kept there. People are trying to make a difference.

~~~
Barrin92
I don't think that the dismissal has no substance. If it's cheaper and easier
to hand the storage and management of data over to a third party, that's a
pretty big reason to do it. If there's two fundamental things people care
about, it's price and convenience.

And I'm sorry, but these semantic web ideas are 30 years old. Adoption is
practically non-existent. Do you really think the burden of proof where the
value is really is on me?

------
legionof7
Do people really want to own their data? I'm very skeptical about this.

~~~
gitgud
Most people don't care... Until they realise some random company knows their
address, name, DOB, favourite food, browsing habits, friends and family,
personality.........

~~~
rakoo
This is all data, not furnitures. You owning it and storing it on your
homeserver doesn't prevent a third party from knowing where you live and what
you ate for breakfast.

------
oldgun
It looks like a really ambitious project, but unfortunately looks like it's
not gaining progress?

------
jaehong
it’s a movement. sir tim berners-lee is saying that users keep their data in
another silo(solid) with payment.

solid, another centralized repository, has the same problem like facebook or
more dangerous. because user data is more centralized.

